
How to decide if you have a good job - PeterRosdahl
http://modite.com/blog/2009/07/07/how-to-decide-if-you-have-a-good-job/
======
mmcgrana
"... The rest of the sentence, that they [TechCrunch] published an hour early,
an hour before they were supposed to, an hour before the embargo lifted and we
were going to launch the site doesn’t need to be said..."

TechCrunch has a public policy of not honoring embargos:

<http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/17/death-to-the-embargo/>
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/survey-says-pr-
people-l...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/survey-says-pr-people-love-
our-no-embargo-policy/)

~~~
modite
Yep, we knew that... but they had told us specifically that they would honor
it. No matter, it all worked out :)

------
crux_
I went to the linked site (alice.com) that the article is about and had a
severe case of flashback syndrome.

You see, eleven years ago I was slaving away as an intern at a consulting
firm, building up mybasics.com. Which was the exact. same. thing.

Not quite so slick, of course, since it was 1998; but it was the identical
idea, all the way down to using "never run out again" as marketing copy.

(mybasics.com did not survive the .com bust; I think it failed late '99?)

I suppose I don't really have a point, but felt the need to comment anyway.
Everything old is new again!

I wonder if there's 'serial entrepreneur' success to be had by re-pitching the
business models of .com failures to VCs. After all, VCs bit on them plenty
hard the first time around. :)

------
sokoloff
Speaking as someone who's had several good jobs in the past, and abso-
fricking-lutely love the one I have now:

If you have to read an article hoping it will help you decide if you have a
good job, save your time: you don't.

------
pie
I'm glad the author was excited by fast-paced challenges, but this type of
thrill can arise from many situations, and when it's a job, it's not
necessarily a good job.

I've worked all weekend to put together a payment system for a high-volume
ecommerce site. It was exciting watching the logs for possible problems and
seeing money start to roll in during the early hours of Monday morning, and it
was pretty satisfying that everything worked after slaving away through the
weekend, but I wouldn't say it was a particularly good job at all.

Good article though - it's definitely important to seek out satisfying (and
potentially exhilarating) work for oneself. Kind of the opposite of cubicle
numbness.

------
MicahWedemeyer
The sites listed for coverage seem totally at odds with (whom I assume is) the
audience of Alice.com. I guess it's cool to get covered by TC, Business Week,
and Financial Times, but that seems off the mark to me. Shoot for Martha
Stewart or Better Homes and Gardens. Isn't that where the customers would be?

Still, sounds like a very exciting day, and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't
envious ;)

~~~
modite
Our goal for coverage launching in beta was to get business coverage to
continue to onboard manufacturers. When we do the consumer launch, you'll see
us in the Martha Stewart's of the world :)

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
That makes sense. There can be multiple client groups, I suppose.

------
wglb
Down one demerit for techchrunch (or maybe not, they seem to make a valid
point about embargos), but we might call this the 17 hour test--if you are
working 17 hours and don't want to or forget to go home, that is a sign of a
good job.

~~~
codeodor
It could also mean your home life sucks.

------
smhinsey
I couldn't find any info on the site, is the name an allusion to the Brady
Bunch?

~~~
modite
Here's some info on why "Alice" - <http://flywheelblog.com/?s=domain> \- The
Brady Bunch connection is a nice benefit.

